# Last time you scored a Marsh Wheeling Stogie? Have not seen these for years



## Redd Capp (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.broadleafcigars.com/ supposed to sell them....I am sure that this is the cigar that Roger Miller talked about when he said "old Stogies short but not too big around." I have not seen these cigars for years. I loved there tough man flavor and it took me back to West Virgina


----------

